# WEZ - Westonia Mines



## Brad1m (17 May 2006)

WEZ  12 month Cup & Handle Forming But lots of resistance points nearby. 

Green or Mundine ?


----------



## Sean K (17 May 2006)

*Re: Analize This WEZ  Westonia Mines*

Can you put your chart on here Brad?


----------



## Sean K (17 May 2006)

Clearly broken out through 21c thanks to another Fat Prophets 'buy'.


----------



## Dan_ (17 May 2006)

FYI the Fat boys have always been a fan of this stock, I've jumped in and out of it a little as well.


----------



## RichKid (17 May 2006)

Dan_ said:
			
		

> FYI the Fat boys have always been a fan of this stock, I've jumped in and out of it a little as well.




That's good to know, is there anything that they say sets it apart?

btw, nice tag Dan, I look forward to the day you get promoted to President of the Photocopying Divison!! Just imagine the perks!


----------



## Brad1m (17 May 2006)

Sorry about the delay in reply , had to go out tis morning "Renovating"  :swear: 
They took a nice little run this morning.
I have never looked into putting charts up. Maybe one day I will work it out.

Cheers


----------



## Dan_ (17 May 2006)

I can post a chart later today if one is not put up by then. Richkid I'll also dig up some Fat Boys stuff and see what they have to say. I'm not a member *cough* so i should be allowed to post a few comments,



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> btw, nice tag Dan, I look forward to the day you get promoted to President of the Photocopying Division!! Just imagine the perks!




It all begins with a dream.....I'll keep climbing that corporate ladder, I'll get that free toner one day


----------



## Sean K (17 May 2006)

RK,

The latest drilling program increased the reserves to over 830,000 ounces. Of that: 400,000 measured; 300,000 indicated; and 130,000 inferred. 

It aims to start producing in the 3Q, so if gold goes where most of us think, it will be quite profitable. 

It's 44% owned  by LSG, who some think are a quality outfit, (especially FP) and obviously cover them with cash as required, which they did for the latest placement at 17c.

Technically, the chart looks good for the short term. Broke out through 21c and heading to 30c. Maybe. Depending on gold price of course, as it has no hedging.


----------



## Dan_ (17 May 2006)

As requested earlier...


----------



## RichKid (17 May 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> RK,
> 
> The latest drilling program increased the reserves to over 830,000 ounces. Of that: 400,000 measured; 300,000 indicated; and 130,000 inferred.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info and the chart Dan, looks like there's a bit of excitement about the stock going by the volatility, shadows on very high vol suggest sellers are taking advantage of it. Here's a longer term chart, it needs to break that resistance around 28cents or I expect it to range.


----------



## Sean K (17 May 2006)

Thanks for that chart RK.

Looks like 28c is the resistance. If it breaks that then 50c could be on the horizon? No?

The volume of the past year should be taken into account but perhaps that's just the interest in the general gold market. 

It's been all ordinary news for this company until recently. 

There's a pile of other opportunities out there at the moment, it's just a matter of choosing the ones with the most potential to take advantage of what could be historic gold prices over the next 2 years. I am hoping that they'll be in production quick enough (Q3) to take advantage of what could be vey high prices at the end of the year and into next year.


----------



## RichKid (17 May 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> .......
> There's a pile of other opportunities out there at the moment, it's just a matter of choosing the ones with the most potential to take advantage of what could be historic gold prices over the next 2 years. I am hoping that they'll be in production quick enough (Q3) to take advantage of what could be vey high prices at the end of the year and into next year.




Yep, I think that's important, so many small gold stocks out there, let's see what sets this apart. Will be interesting to see where it finds support once Gold retraces, that range support looks reliable atm.


----------



## Dan_ (18 May 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> That's good to know, is there anything that they say sets it apart?




In summary Richkid they believe it's a good investment as it aims to be producing by Q4 this year (October I think) and that it's 100% Unhedged.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 October 2006)

The word is that these guys are definitely going to mine, in the early new year . The town is gearing up, Shire renting out all available houses and rent jumping to triple the normal value.

Proven support at 12c, which they just happen to be sitting at now!. Anyone else follow this stock?.


----------



## vicb (10 October 2006)

They have a report due out on the Greenfinch mine due mid October, should be out this week or next week.
Should be a positive report so we should see some support in the price in the next fortnight.
I have been keeping an eye on them for a while now and we need to see a good run on the gold price to see that price move back into the 20c area.
Fat prophets have been tipping it for a while now and they seem to be pretty keen.
Also I think Lion selection have a large stake in Wez so it has a great friend there. Lion selection have been pretty good in the past as to where they put their money. 
It will be interesting to see the Greenfinch report.


----------



## Sean K (10 October 2006)

vicb said:
			
		

> They have a report due out on the Greenfinch mine due mid October, should be out this week or next week.
> Should be a positive report so we should see some support in the price in the next fortnight.
> I have been keeping an eye on them for a while now and we need to see a good run on the gold price to see that price move back into the 20c area.
> Fat prophets have been tipping it for a while now and they seem to be pretty keen.
> ...




Bought this yonks ago on the FP tip and sold at $0.18. Just seemed to get stuck around $0.20 and not move. I haven't been watching since I sold, just moved on.


----------



## vicb (10 October 2006)

It is one I have held on to for to long. Wish I had sold out at that price.
I think Fats was tipping around 20c.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 October 2006)

vicb said:
			
		

> It is one I have held on to for to long. Wish I had sold out at that price.
> I think Fats was tipping around 20c.




You had plenty of time to sell it, you should have. They've had plenty of trading ops (a few runs). Fats didn't get its tipping wrong they hit 20 a few times. Fizzled cause no news on mine commencement

Just stating that today's entry is at a support level and my info is that they are going to mine. Its been a while coming!. Will be good for the town and the company.

Thats whats Westonia Mines is all about, if they don't mine, well their a nothing share.


----------



## vicb (10 October 2006)

I have done alright out of Westonia and if I did sell now at its' 13c I will make a bit better then a 40% return on my money.
I am taking a long time view with WEZ and I do think it will go for a run soon and pass the 20c mark.
I am a firm beliver in the price of gold going for a steep climb.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (6 November 2006)

A bit of a move for WEZ today, on fairly decent volume.


----------



## Sean K (6 November 2006)

Holy cow. That is very unusual. I bought and sold this a little while ago when $0.20 proved to be too big a hurdle. Very fishy.

This is a Fat Prophets special.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (6 November 2006)

Hi Kennas,

As I said before, the word is that they are going to mine ( 07 ). Straight out of the horses mouth. 

12 c seemed like a pretty decent support buy, as per previous post. 40 percent up already, bonus!.

Had a walk over Edna May the other day, its pretty bloody big.


----------



## itchy (8 November 2006)

trading halt!!!!!!!!
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## vicb (10 November 2006)

Suspension from Official Quotation 
Anybody got any ideas what the news may be? 
I thought it may have been a capital raising, but looks like it may be something else more interesting  ?


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2006)

1. They've got under $4m in the bank so could be $$.

2. Takeover? LSG own 43%, so if they support it sure. OGD have been sniffing around Oz and PNG goldies looking for acquisitions as has LHG of course.

3. Significant new find at Edna? They said that this would be a 'company maker'.

30m market cap is pretty low for a 1.1 JORC open all over the place.......

Odds say a capital raising, but with the recent price action I vote number 3.


----------



## Dan_ (10 November 2006)

The spike in trading would suggest someone knows something; surely a capital raising would not cause such a lift in prices?  

They have delayed mining before hopefully they have found something to convince them to start digging. 

They are exposed to the gold price as I believe they are 100% unhedged.


----------



## Dan_ (10 November 2006)

Maybe someone can suggest why you would choose to suspend rather then remain in a trading halt? Is there a time limit on halts?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sleeper88 (10 November 2006)

hmm maybe its got to do with this:   just a pure guess

Jamie Freed, Sydney
November 6, 2006

AUSTRALIAN, Canadian and South African gold companies are competing to buy more than $150 million of gold assets up for grabs in Western Australia.

The world's biggest goldminer, Canada's Barrick Gold, is selling its Paddington operations, including the low-grade Red Hill open pit mine, a mill, smaller gold deposits and thousands of square kilometres of exploration ground near Kalgoorlie.

The Paddington package, which one source estimated could be worth $100 million, would allow the buyer to produce more than 100,000 ounces of gold a year in the near term.

Croesus Mining, which collapsed into administration over poor hedging contracts earlier this year, is finalising the sale of its Norseman operations. It is expected to get at least $60 million for the assets, which are capable of producing more than 100,000 ounces a year.

Barrick said in its quarterly report released on Friday its board had agreed to the sale of its Paddington operations in October and was "in negotiations with certain interested parties".

It is believed that St Barbara, Crescent Gold, Leviathan Resources, Dioro Exploration, South Africa's Harmony Gold and Canada's GBS Gold have expressed interest in the Paddington assets.

Dioro managing director Rhod Grivas confirmed his company's interest, but said it did not make Barrick's shortlist. Victorian gold producer Leviathan is 

probably out of the running after it agreed to a merger with fellow Victorian producer Perseverance Corp in October.

St Barbara, which bought the gold assets of failed miner Sons of Gwalia, last week said it was hunting for acquisitions to help it increase production to 1 million ounces a year by 2010.

Fat Prophets analyst Gavin Wendt said Barrick's Paddington operations would be a good fit for St Barbara. But he said Harmony would also see the purchase as a way to increase its footprint in the Kalgoorlie region.

As for the other potential bidders, Crescent specialises in low-grade deposits similar to the two-grams-per-tonne Red Hill mine that is part of the Paddington package. And although GBS is based in Vancouver, its production comes from the Northern Territory and it holds exploration ground in WA.

Mark Fisher, the mine general manager of Barrick's Kanowna operations, including the Paddington assets, said his company hoped to finalise the sale by the end of the year.

"It would give someone immediate cash flow, because it's being sold as a going concern," he said.

Barrick is selling the Paddington assets to focus on higher-grade deposits at Kanowna. It acquired the operations through its purchase of Placer Dome.

Administrators for Croesus are believed to be close to finalising the sale of the Norseman assets, which were bought from WMC Resources for $75 million in 2002.

Industry sources said the front-runner appeared to be Avoca Resources, which could use the Norseman plant to process gold from the mine it is developing at Higginsville. But Harmony, GBS, Apex Minerals and Leviathan are also believed to have expressed interest.


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2006)

sleeper88 said:
			
		

> hmm maybe its got to do with this:   just a pure guess
> 
> Jamie Freed, Sydney
> November 6, 2006
> ...



Hmmmmm, I've been following this because I hold CRS    AVO and PSV and recently sold DIO. Never seen WEZ's name mentioned as part of the possibilities. Roughy.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 November 2006)

I'd say institutional funding/sophisticated investors or a general share issue to raise funds to mine, IMHO they are going to do this finally.

As for an announcement or happenings at Edna, not a chance. Its deserted with rotting sample bags, cobwebbed transportables and filling up with water from the recent rains (on the bottom were the pump is).

Anyway............, who knows, maybe Chicken might! (SBM might buy them LMAO).


----------



## Whiskers (4 January 2008)

Have taken my eye off this one recently and looks like I may have missed out on something! Or is it just the increase in POG?


----------



## semochen (4 January 2008)

It appeared on the "experts' stock picks 2008" article on The Australian
It was picked by Fat Prophets in their 10 stocks for 2008

WEZ - price $0.08
"Remains highly leveraged play on the $A gold price. Patience was required in 2007, but we’re bullish 2008 will be the year"

The next day it went up by 24%


----------



## Whiskers (4 January 2008)

semochen said:


> It appeared on the "experts' stock picks 2008" article on The Australian
> It was picked by Fat Prophets in their 10 stocks for 2008
> 
> WEZ - price $0.08
> ...




Thanks for that semochen.

Fat Prophets had pestered me to subscribe, but I declined. 

Seems like they do have some insight/influence after all... even if only self-fullfilling prophecy. 

But all it needs is a bit higher gold price and or a bit better reserves and it should get into production.


----------



## Sean K (18 June 2008)

The FP ramps only usually work for a day or two.

I got on this very early on being a FP member, and actually did OK out of it, by following some TA sell signals.

Times like these I'm glad I'm not soley a one eyed emotional investor.


----------



## ithatheekret (18 June 2008)

Yeah well ..... it's only just over a dollar from the high ......... 


But .......... the Edna pit may have just found a savior.


----------



## Seda (13 August 2008)

I am quite new to investing and went in for a buy of WEZ after a friends recommendation. Got them at about 10.5 cents and am wondering if I should keep them or cut my losses? 

They are planning a name change soon...is this a good sign or just fluff?


----------

